# Crab Island



## hooknpaddle (Dec 2, 2012)

Small triple spot red caught in the grass off crab Island, was fishing a yozuri crystal shrimp.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice photos. Crisp and clear for viewing pleasure.

BTW, thanks for telling what artificial bait you used.


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

very nice! you caught it with your mouth? :thumbsup:


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

*First post*

Good job, great post for your first with pix. 

Keep posting. :thumbup:


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Good catch, I was going to go yesterday too, but the night before I had read rain for Sun so decided against it, guess I should have went.


----------



## ragsfisher (Oct 7, 2012)

where is crab island


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

ragsfisher said:


> where is crab island


 North side of Destin bridge


----------



## stocke2 (Aug 14, 2013)

ragsfisher said:


> where is crab island





kahala boy said:


> North side of Destin bridge


And it's not really an island, just a sandbar that a bunch of boats anchor at to party on the weekend


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

About 20 years ago it was an island during low tides and in the winter.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Beautiful fish. Good job


----------



## stocke2 (Aug 14, 2013)

Foulhook said:


> About 20 years ago it was an island during low tides and in the winter.


are you sure that wasnt more than 20 years ago


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Foulhook said:


> About 20 years ago it was an island during low tides and in the winter.


Still does this today. Not very big, but there are areas of sand showing in the winter. along with about 1000 redheads...


----------

